# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  How can we get added privacy protection?

## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

I'm sure many of you, if you're ever near a television set have heard about Obama's passport records being accessed by contractors.

Now, I already knew nobody would give a flip if my records were improperly accessed.  But, here's this nifty quote from the state departmkent.




> State Department spokesman Sean McCormack told the Washington Times that each access triggered the system's automated alarms, which it uses to provide an extra layer of monitoring and security for the records of high-profile individuals.


http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...lications.html

So, who's "high profile?"  Congress?  I'd like to hear more about this.  Funny how when their privacy is breached, there are calls for a "full investigation."  wtf?

----------


## ronpaulblogsdotcom

VIPs get special accounts in banks, utilities, and apparently government records. If just the average clerk at the phone company looks up Paris Hiltons cell phone record either the account will be off limits or that action might get them disciplined.

If you really want that treatment either you have to ask for it or they have to know you by name at most companies. It costs money often. Like at the airport the VIP lounge....

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

If I'm Paris Hilton (and I promise I'm not), I might want added protection when doing business with a phone company or credit card company.  

Dealings with government are an entirely different matter, as we are supposed to be equal under the law.  No?  If some low level employee or contractor can use my information to their advantage, shouldn't they be able to abuse Obama's information in the same manner?

Why should the senate, who tells me that I don't need to worry about abuse, have special protections from that same abuse they claim is not an issue?

----------

